# Just Arrived



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

With thanks to the fine gentleman from Wales









This arrived today......

*`Pseudo-Ruhla`, 25 Jewel ETA 2824-2*


















Quite a small watch......

Compared to my Zeno EA-02























Really nice, thanks again Roy (the other one)









BTW can anyone tell me where they are made?









Also does anyone have any information on the original Ruhla NVA ( (National Volks-Armee) watch?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Depends if its the 'Ray Rhula' which I think comes from Canada, or the 'Pseudo-Ray-Ruhla' which is far Eastern...

I think, maybe...


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

very nice mac

lovely watch that,it looks huge from the picture,yet you say it's not,what size is it ?.

the plongeur(sp?) hands hands really set it off









how about a big ol' dirty hairy wrist shot?(bloody 'ell-it makes me sound like some sort of pervert







)

regards,john


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> With thanks to the fine gentleman from Wales
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Mac

Glad it arrived safely and you like it.















First time i've been called the other one
















I think Jason is correct. I believe these watches originate in the Far East. Fitted with an ETA 2824-2 movement, no markings for Swiss movt so could be one of the, I believe, Chinese, Thai or Malaysian movements made for ETA. It is a nice looking watch and solid, just didn't fit into my collection very well.

Was going to Email you to see it arrived safely ....but now know it has









Nice photo Mac

Roy (the other one)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

OK here`s a quick _`Hairy-wrist`_ shot









*Kronos Pseudo-Ruhla, 25 Jewel, ETA 2824-2*


















Sizes are 43mm ex crown, 45mm inc crown, 13mm deep









It has `Kronos` on the case back so that should ( hope) indentify it`s origins









BTW which Roy smokes?


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

mac

that looks great,just be sure to take the watch off tonight,in case there's a full moon









regards,john.

btw,i don't think it's too small @43mm-actually looks


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

These are from China - the Canadian version says "Orsa" on the dial. I've got one just like Mac's and it makes a hardy, inexpensive field watch. They are getting better all the time in small increments: canteen crown was ditched, lume is improving, etc. Quite the bargain


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> OK here`s a quick _`Hairy-wrist`_ shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guilty














..........







what the ****







.......did you smell it on the watch?









Who was it, said last week, they liked licking things?
















We have some stange characters on this forum .........WEIRDSVILLE


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW which Roy smokes?
> ...


Yes
































USEDMODEL said:


> Who was it, said last week, they liked licking things?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*  NO!!*, you don`t say?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nalu said:


> These are from China - the Canadian version says "Orsa" on the dial. I've got one just like Mac's and it makes a hardy, inexpensive field watch. They are getting better all the time in small increments: canteen crown was ditched, lume is improving, etc. Quite the bargain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if it`s good enough for Military Surgery in Afganistan I`m sure it`ll be OK for a Psychiatric unit in Leicester
















I`m not bothered where it was made, I like it and the price was good


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

> BTW which Roy smokes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mens faults are many, women have only two

EVERTHING THEY SAY and EVERYTHING THEY DO
















Smoking is one of mine, saves this happening


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> > BTW which Roy smokes?
> >
> >
> >
> ...


That`ll make Caroline laugh


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

> That`ll make Caroline laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feel stabbing pains in my back







are you sure she's laughing


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> > That`ll make Caroline laughÂ
> >
> >
> >
> ...


She doesn`t stab, she tickles, I tell you, as a landlord I don`t get enough respect in this house


----------

